# Ever had a crush on a teacher?



## lazygnome (Apr 9, 2011)

I was majorly "in love" with this teacher of mine in my highschool freshman year and now I'm a junior and I'm one of his classes again and every time I remember those days, I think what a crazy silly girl I was to be so gaga and obsessed about a teacher. But then today I approached him while he was on a smoke break and I could not help thinking how he looked pretty sexy with his sunglasses on,cigarette in hand and chest hair a little exposed through his collar shirt. .. Too bad I don't like his class that much.

What about you guys, did you ever have teacher crushes?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Once or twice.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yar.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yup, last year actually. Twas really silly! He was my science teacher. 

I know loads of girls that have a crush on the history teacher. He's around 25, and pretty good-looking. Ohh, and he acts waaay too much like a student for his own good.

Oh, and there are several other gals that have a crush on another science teacher too.

And a couple years ago, all the girls in my computer science class proclaimed that our teacher was the best-looking guy in the class. XD


----------



## itswhatever (Apr 3, 2011)

I think this is common and happens to many people actually.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh yes. Dozens! It's so forbidden. I love it so.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

i did on my science teacher, she was about 30 at the time i think and i was in junoir high, I don't remember why i was even attracted to her. lol lol


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

No crush on my teachers but my guidance counselor was pretty hot


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Yarp. She was one of art teachers and I'm a sucker for redheads and she was in her 20's. But it wasn't like I thought of her everyday but having said that I had a vivid imagination


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

In primary school I did haha, but my teachers in secondary school weren't very attractive. All stressed from the job I guess


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Hm... only one that I can think of really.
He was in his late 20's and listened to metal and was the friendliest/nerdiest teacher I've ever had. Everyone loved him. But I wouldn't even call it a crush I just thought he was cool :b

I was soooo close to flunking his class because I didn't do any assignments but he was nice enough to just let me do one of the many papers I missed and I passed it. 
So I'll always appreciate having him as a teacher lol.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha when I was at high school, a new teacher arrived, he was nice, fairly young, and that was enough to send all of us giggling away over him.

But I don't think we had crushes on him, I mean, we were 12 years old... we just 'crushed' on every semi-nice guy.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Had a few teachers back in middle school and junior high that liked to show a LOT of cleavage and had pretty faces to boot.

Think I was 11-12 when I had my first orgasm (over one of them).


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I had a big crush on my science teacher in secondary school, She was about 25ish, Extremely pretty, Quite shy, Very understanding, Very intelligent and very good at her job.

Sad to say, But at the time, She would have been the girl of my dreams. :love
No, Not wet ones, Though there could have been quite a few of those. :lol

Trooper


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Not really a crush, but i remember being in primary school sneaking a peak down the teachers blouse whenever she would come over to help.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My teachers were almost all old men and women. So, that would be a no.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Daktoria said:


> Had a few teachers back in middle school and junior high that liked to show a LOT of cleavage and had pretty faces to boot.
> 
> Think I was 11-12 when I had my first orgasm (*over* *one of them*).


By "over one of them" I hope you mean "while thinking about one of them" rather than "onto one of them". :lol

Sorry, I have a disgustingly sick mind.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

My old R.E teacher back when I was in secondary school. He wasn't exactly the teacher most girls lusted after but ah he was beautiful to me. Having the thoughts I had while he taught us religion wasn't the best though :/


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

NobodysPerfect said:


> My old R.E teacher back when I was in secondary school. He wasn't exactly the teacher most girls lusted after but ah he was beautiful to me. Having the thoughts I had while he taught us religion wasn't the best though :/


Haha, having those thoughts at that age :O


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, I had the most prettiest English teacher in my sophmore year in high school, she had a NICE Azz, this kid even took a picture. LOL


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

A few in junior high.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I found(find) a couple of teachers at my school really hot... probably wouldn't if they wren't teachers but i guess thats how it works.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Dan iel said:


> Haha, having those thoughts at that age :O


Lmao :blush 
what can i say? i became aware of my inner pervert at an early age! :wink
Lol at least I didn't act on those inner thoughts at an early age *does bambi eyes*


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Back in high school I was majorly infatuated with my freshman history teacher. I had him again as a homeroom and sociology teacher my senior year. I was crazy about him for all 4 years. But now when I think back to how much I liked him, it makes me cringe! He was like around 49yrs old, white, and quite overweight. And I was just a shy, teenage black girl. Yeah, not gonna work! But back then, I'd still dream of it. My sister knew and thought I was crazy.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Back in elementary school, I used to subconsciously stare at my French teacher's butt while she was writing on the blackboard... That's about it.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

yes on a college professor


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

NobodysPerfect said:


> My old R.E teacher back when I was in secondary school. He wasn't exactly the teacher most girls lusted after but ah he was beautiful to me. Having the thoughts I had while he taught us religion wasn't the best though :/


At first I was thinking, nope, no real crushes but this made me remember. I was like freshman in high school.. Weird, he was 25. Same as my bf now, and same name,, good thing I'm a little older now too.

He was my "prayer partner" on a retreat and got me to keep talking, and included me in group things. I think a lot of the girls had a crush on him. In one activity we had to take turns leading one another by the hand blindfolded in the woods. Sigh... Later turned out to be an RE teacher during the school year.


----------



## InsecureBlobOfDoom (May 28, 2011)

Nah. They were all fat, old balding men with bowties. 

Apart from one. She was a girl. She wasn't bald.. but she was still old, fat and had a bowtie. So...


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

6th grade science teacher (my first major crush), 7th grade pre-chem teacher, 9th grade world history teacher, 10th grade chemistry teacher


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

My ex math professor!


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise (May 28, 2011)

I like my maths professor. :S 

Okay, I don't have a crash on him, but he's so amazingly handsome. Every girl likes him. And he's very good teacher. He always explains everything. 

But I never really had a crush on a teacher. xD


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

A teacher named Miss Boyke in elementary school. She had a hair cut like T-Boz, light skinned, and huge boobs. Kids regularly ran up to her for a hug, but i was way too scared to do that.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

I hate to admit it but yes :blush . It was only a silly crush. In his classes I would do my absolute best - in exams that he gave us I got perfect marks and for our assessment I got a distinction. I barely procrastinated in his classes, hooray! ...Now if only I could be like this in all my classes. >>


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

One! I was an older student taking a summer high school chemistry course (I thought I was going for a BA but when I transferred to BSc I needed to pick it up) and he was younger than most teachers, just finishing his Master's, so the age gap wasn't big at all. I don't swoon for many guys. I swooned for this one though. 

And I definitely wrote him a note telling him I liked him after the grades were submitted, knowing I'd never see him again. No idea why I felt that was important but I'm glad I did.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

One of my English teachers 2 years ago who I thought was adorable. He was good with words, and seemed sensitive and endearing to me. When he got a bit flustered he'd have the cutest expressions and go a bit pink, teehee. ^_^ 

Shame he was 30 years older than me, married with kids; but I didn't even mind that he was slightly balding at the back. And ofc, men who know how to use correct grammar (and can correct my grammar) are always good... :heart


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, in high school. She was my math teacher.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

There was a really cute substitute teacher that went to my church; he subbed for my class once. But since he wasn't really my teacher I didn't see him like that.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

One of my TA's in college was pretty hot, but never really tried flirting with her though.


----------



## stillirise (Aug 4, 2011)

I had massive academic crushes on half of my teachers during my first two years of community college <3


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

i'd say that i get crushes on about 10% of my college professors lol. especially in chemistry and philosophy... probably more like 30% in those cases ... i remember my first ever college chemistry professor... he was probably like 50 and definitely treated his students like sh*t... but that chemistry aura man... 

also i'm majoring in biochem... so i anticipate lots of crushes in my future


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

One of my 8th grade teachers was pretty cute, she had really pretty hair and very "womanly" features... Plus she was VERY smart, which is always a plus. 

Although I wouldn't really call it a crush, I think it was more just me noticing someone good looking, lol. Good times, good times...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

_*Hellz*_ to the no.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Last year, I had a crush on an english tutor. He was a senior on campus, was extremely smart, and had the cutest face and afro.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, I had a crush on my math teacher, two of my art teachers, and it was kinda awkward.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Not really, they were all old and frumpy.

Although there was this one teachers that liked to display a _lot _of cleavage, I wouldn't call that a crush though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I had a major crush on my Bio professor in college. He was bald and looked like he got dressed in the dark, but he was very lively and into what he taught and that was a very big turn on, I guess. haha


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

There was this one teacher, back in freshman year, that was freaking gorgeous. Blond, probably mid-30's, an *** out of this world. There were rumors that she had slept with a lot of the senior football players, but it was probably bs. Sadly I never had a class with her. :bah


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

Ummm... no.

Most of the female professors at my college are too old. But I think a lot of the male professors are probably attractive -- and I've heard girls confess to having crushes on them on more than one occasion. I was beginning to think girls were just more susceptible to crushing on teachers, but in light of this thread, apparently not.


----------



## awdgirl (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh boy...I have a crush on one now. His name is Noah. TOO adorable. He is like the only guy I've got to look forward to all week.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

5th grade and tenth grade


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

My 9th grade English teacher for some reason. She wasn't anything special to most people I'd guess, but something got me interested. Didn't last long though.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

There was this P.E teacher once that looked pretty nice in shorts during the summer :teeth


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

My current psychology teacher is a hottie.

and ...


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr. Hoffman....ohhhh Mr. Hoffman....


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a crush on my 11th grade American history teacher. And so I signed up for her sociology class in 12th grade.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, my 10th grade English teacher, every guy liked her cuz she had a nice ***. This kid even took a picture when she wasn't looking, LOL. She's Italian I believe.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

My phys ed. teacher is so hot, haha. She's so cute and witty during class.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Hell yeah I've had crushes on my teachers. Hmmm... where to begin? Well there was my 7th grade math teacher. She was hooooooot (oh how I miss her)! My 7th and 8th grade spanish/history teacher. She is pretty hot still. My 8th and 9th math/guidance teacher. She was pretty bomb. Things slowed down at the end of high school though.....

But my chemistry instructor at university ... she is so cute.:mushy


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, in year 10 and 11 we had this hot science teacher. Pretty much all of the males in class had a crush on her. And it really didn't help that she dressed so provocatively. Seriously, I doubt any of the boys actually listened to anything she said. They'd all just sit and drool.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I had a crush on my 5th grade teacher. XD


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

The instructor for my English 102 class freshman year was a SUPER cute grad student. 

I don't think I would have tried half as hard as I did in that class if I weren't trying to impress her.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, on my math teacher. He has these really pretty brown eyes and I just thought he was so cool.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

my sister had a really hot Spanish teacher in high school. Only saw her once at her orientation though. I have seen teachers that i wanted to bang but having a "crush", not really.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah,I had crush on my English/French teacher who was about 26 at the time,I think she knew it too...


----------

